# Goat poop diagnosis



## Goat Mania (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi

Can someone diagnose this for me? Is it due to worms? Goat is a buckling around 2 months old


----------



## babsbag (Apr 3, 2018)

I really have no clue, but a fecal would be the best way to check for worms. Sorry I can't help you.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 4, 2018)

Could the animal have eaten some cordage of some sort? like nylon rope? something undigestible that the pellets would form around forming a chain? I guess you could pull them apart and see.  Maybe you can collect the chains up and dry them out and sell them to tourists as Sri Lankan necklaces?


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 4, 2018)

Mine gets strings like that sometimes, I generally don't worry about it. I've heard that it's mucous from a small piece of intestinal lining shedding, which can mean stress, worms, or diet change. But not to worry if they're otherwise healthy. A fecal never hurts.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks like normal berries just stuck together.


----------



## Goat Mania (Apr 12, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Could the animal have eaten some cordage of some sort? like nylon rope? something undigestible that the pellets would form around forming a chain? I guess you could pull them apart and see.  Maybe you can collect the chains up and dry them out and sell them to tourists as Sri Lankan necklaces?



Yes he could have. Lol, Sri Lankan organic necklaces. Order yours Now


----------

